# Wall crack above sliding glass doors



## hennessyc (May 12, 2012)

I have a large crack in my wall above the sliding glass doors that lead to my deck. It was probably caused by the impact of the doors when they're slammed shut. I can tell it's getting bigger. I have no experience with this kind of repair. Is there something I can put on top of the crack to keep it from spreading, and that I could paint over? After I moved into my home, the inspectors came and put something on top of cracks and I painted over them, but I have no idea what it was. Please let me know the best solution to this problem before it gets worse. 
Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just looks like someone butted two pieces of drywall instead of using a soild piece like they should have.
They may has tryed to use paper tape instead of webbed tape to do the repair.
Cut out the tape, sand it off to make sure there's no pieces of dryed drywall mud sticking out and apply webbed drywall tape with a thin layed of drywall mud over it with a 6" wide drywall knife. It's going to take three coats, do not sand between coats just rub the knife over the area to knock off the high spots. Only sand the last coat with a drywall sanding sponge. Sand lightly do not sand to much or the tape will show.
It needs to be primed and painted once done.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Paper tape is better on cracks, mesh tape elongates and stretches like a rubber-band showing the crack again later: http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-art...laster-joint-reinforcement-systems-en-PM5.pdf

http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html

Gary


----------

